# ROME 390 BOSS size help? Boot 10.5



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I use my L/XL bindings with size 9 Nike Kaiju's so I'm sure your Rulers will fit with L/XL. There's still room for adjustment with my bindings too, so it's not fully minimized.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

You will need L/XL for sure. 

I have 9.5 Burton Imperial's with shrinkage tech and my ladders are maxed out on my Rome 390 Boss bindings.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have size 10 Rulers in my L/XL 390s. Fits great.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have '10 Targas, and Salomon F22s, they're a little spacious but I have zero issues getting locked into those. Just bought 390 Bosses in L/XL as well with no hesitation. I'd recommend sizing up, even if you might be able to squeeze into S/M.


----------

